# Simply Clean.



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Going to be sharing some photos I take with you guys...


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are some from the last 2 trips


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

We all know he doesnt know how to cast correctly! ;D


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

A little different from the last one


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

A little different..


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

That is all for the month of January so far!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice photos. The photo of him casting and holding the redfish were my favorites. Their compositions were nice, but I think I liked them most because of the muted or desaturated feel they seem to have. I have noticed a trend lately (that I do not particularly care for) of people using photoshop to overly saturate, make too vibrant or dense. It really destracts from the image. All in my opinion anyways. I do love those two specific images. The sharpening on the redfish is done really well. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

looks great! nice job. What equip are you using?


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Playing it simple and stupid right now.. Sony A200 with a polarized filter


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Nice photos. The photo of him casting and holding the redfish were my favorites. Their compositions were nice, but I think I liked them most because of the muted or desaturated feel they seem to have. I have noticed a trend lately (that I do not particularly care for) of people using photoshop to overly saturate, make too vibrant or dense. It really destracts from the image. All in my opinion anyways. I do love those two specific images. The sharpening on the redfish is done really well. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


X2 on no over saturated images, I see that way too much.  Very distasteful just like some people using a fisheye lens for every shot!!!  

These images are very nice!!!  Good job!!!!


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, I see what your saying on over saturation on images I'll be sure to keep that in mind next time I edit pictures! [smiley=dankk2.gif]


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Some new shots on a slow day of fishing and 1 from the past..


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Eddie and Erick


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

A shot I put in the trash bin in the beginning of the month then I thought why not!


----------

